# [SOLVED] Just some fan questions



## mattv8 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey all,

So this should be a relatively easy post to answer. :grin:

I just finished my dream computer build, and it is working fantastically. The build has gone down more or less without a hitch. I'm even running a stable 4.7 GHz overclock on my i7-3820 with temps never raising above 57 C under load. 

Well right now I'm running some $10 4-pin rocketfish fans on my rads (5 of them), with the mobo being the controller. This is working fine for all practical purposes but I plan on getting some SP120 fans with a bit more CFM's and I would like to run them off a fan controller. 

Now what I'm looking for in a controller is something that can monitor temps, and has 5 4-pin fan headers (or a way to make it be 5). I've seen several controllers all that do different things, but which one do you guys recommend for my build? (Prices in the $30-$130 range). Also do the temp sensors that look like they 'tape on' to things really work? What would I tape them to- the radiators??

And my final question: what is the best rad fan configuration for the Corsair SP150's- push or pull? Or does it even matter?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Just some fan questions*

Fan sensors, much like OC'ing, are more of a novelty than functional.
One 120mm fan in the front & rear is usually fine and gives you the desired front to rear airflow.
Corsair SP150 are speakers.


----------



## mattv8 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Just some fan questions*

In my case, OC'ing is extremely practical. I'm an engineering student, and I need to run several extremely computationally heavy programs (SolidWorks, MATLAB, as well as some non-educational related video editing and 3D animation softwares)- point is, every kHz counds. The difference for me between 4.7GHz and 5.0GHz can be an hour of render time.

Currently my CPU is OC'd at 4.7GHz. I plan on ramping it up to 5.0GHz in the near future. However with my current setup, the radiators just aren't getting enough airflow. I pin this to some very sub-par fans that I bought from Best Buy, and the fact that the fans aren't properly powered. The Corsair SP120's (sorry I meant to put SP120's) will give me that airflow that I need, and a fan controller will give me the power options that I need.


----------



## mattv8 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Just some fan questions*

Also, could a moderator move this thread to the Cases and Cooling forum? I realize now this post has a lot more to do with that than overclocking.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Just some fan questions*

The temp sensors do work. Simply attach them to whatever device the temperature of which you wish to monitor. You would want to have one on the heat spreader of the CPU, possibly on the chipset and memory heat sinks, and probably another on each radiator. Graphics also, if you are controlling that fan. They may also be used to monitor ambient and/or exhaust air temp by being placed in the path of intake/exhaust air.

Personally, I'm not big on the flashy looking automatic controllers; the only ones I've seen in use are the Scythe Kaze Master and a Zalman unit. Those were a few years ago so they may no longer be available. I tend to 'set it and forget it' anyway. I use a manual four channel controller made (by me) from a circuit design similar to the Scythe Kaze Q but using sliders (basic divider with a power transistor).

I've been considering the Adjust 108 from Fractal (manual 6 channel) for a client's newest project.


----------



## mattv8 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Just some fan questions*

Thanks for the info gcavan! That makes perfect sense, I could see why I would want to know the temps of the radiators, because you'd essentially want to keep them around room temp, anything above would be considered 'in need of cooling' if you know what I mean.

I was able to find the Scythe and Zalmans, they are still on the market for around $50 which isn't bad. They look like they have some nice features too. I'm actually really starting to like the Scythe. I like it, not because it is automatic, but because of the temp readouts. I would most likely be adjusting the fan RPM's manually for gaming/idle anyway.

The Adjust controller looks sweet, and appears to have very simple operation. What ultimately made you decide to go with your simple slider controller? (By the way, the fact that you made it yourself is pretty awesome). Did you just not need the temp/RPM monitoring features?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Just some fan questions*

I keep my PCs off the desk and generally out of sight, so any sort of onboard display will seldom be seen and I prefer simple manual control. I wasn't looking for a system monitor and nor much care about the rpm; I basically wanted to adjust for a balance between temp and noise level.

PS: Building the controller myself was more an experiment than anything. I have a fairly extensive collection of 'junk box' parts and I wanted to try out a new technique I found for etching printed circuit boards using a lazer printer. If I had had to purchase all the parts they would have cost several times more than a commercially built unit; the sliders alone are probably $10 each.


This link may be of interest to you.

Fan Controllers Reviews | TechPowerUp Review Database


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Just some fan questions*

If you're not concerned with noise, and your radiators don't prevent the mounting of 38mm depth fans, try the Delta AFC1212DE or Nidec TA450DC fans. They'll give you 300% more airflow (~200 CFM), but they run about 50 dBA.

You can get them on eBay for about $7/each, since they're used in a few Dell machines. Any surplus Dell fans tend to be cheap, and even used they'll last you for years.

If you search by Dell part number Y4574 you'll find them. There are a couple Best Offer auctions where you can probably get them even cheaper if you're buying multiples for your radiator.

Edit: Also, RE temp sensors. For the radiator, you'd probably want to mount the temp sensor on the output barb (assuming they're metal). If you want to go all-out in determining efficiency, mount another on the input barb. In the latter case, that'll allow you to determine how much heat the radiator is removing from the system.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Just some fan questions*

Other than emitting a sound level on par with a refridgerator, the problem with those is the current draw. There are few controllers which could handle even one of them per channel. Add to that, I'm not sure the Delta would even start at low voltage.

I'ld stick with the high perf version of the SP120. Even at low speed, they move plenty of air AND they are nearly silent.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Just some fan questions*

The Deltas will run down lower than most fans are capable, but yes I did forget about current draw. They would require Molex adapters, so you'd only be hooking the PWM line to the controller.

Edit: In case anyone is interested in DIY controller designs, this thread is probably the best on the Internet:
Building PWM Controller for 4 wires PWM fan - Overclockers Forums


----------



## mattv8 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Just some fan questions*

Thanks all. I decided to go with the Kaze Master, paired with 5 Corsair SP120's (the performance edition). So far noise isn't too bad, and I get the fan speed control I need 

Fun as a DIY controller would be, I just don't have the time haha. Maybe someday...

Far as current draw, my 1200 W PSU already makes the lights flicker when first powering up (eesh).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Just some fan questions*

If you need 5 case fans, you have other issues. Too many fans can be as bad as too few.



Tyree said:


> One 120mm fan in the front & rear is usually fine and gives you the desired front to rear airflow.


If the lights flicker when you boot the PC, the PSU or your household wiring have issues.


----------



## mattv8 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Just some fan questions*



Tyree said:


> If you need 5 case fans, you have other issues. Too many fans can be as bad as too few.
> 
> 
> 
> If the lights flicker when you boot the PC, the PSU or your household wiring have issues.


Read back a few posts, I need 5 fans for my radiators, not for my case. I agree too many case fans can actually cause stagnant air.

I wouldn't say it's a wiring issue, so much as running too many high-amp drawing mechanisms on one circuit, such as washer/dryer, some 60W lights, etc.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Just some fan questions*



mattv8 said:


> Read back a few posts, I need 5 fans for my radiators, not for my case. I agree too many case fans can actually cause stagnant air.
> 
> I wouldn't say it's a wiring issue, so much as running too many high-amp drawing mechanisms on one circuit, such as washer/dryer, some 60W lights, etc.


5 fans to assist a liquid cooling system and it's still running 57C under load?

That's a wiring (power distribution) issue and a good way to damage delicate equipment, i.e. PC's.


----------



## mattv8 (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Just some fan questions*

It's an OC build, and the high(ish) temps are the reason why I created this thread in the first place-- to figure out what fans would work better and how to control them. My issue distilled is poor air flow due to some cheap fans.


----------

